# Pet Pictures!



## Chelsea (Mar 8, 2005)

Post your pet pics here


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 8, 2005)

awww... what a cutie!!! love the one with the lipglass and the one all stretched out on the pillow.. too cute!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 8, 2005)

awww he matches your hair chels!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and he's also a lipgloss fan! D


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 8, 2005)

hey chelsea
your cat is so cute especially the picture where he is holding mac lipgloss. he's a cutie. thanks


----------



## perpetuallycute (Mar 9, 2005)

what a cutie pie!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_awww he matches your hair chels!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and he's also a lipgloss fan! D
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

rofl. so many ppl say we match.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 9, 2005)

awwww..i love kitties..yours is so cute!..i have three of my own hehe


----------



## Jessica (Mar 9, 2005)

I love your kitties idea of how to use the exercise bike!!!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 10, 2005)

i've finally found some pictures of some of my boogers!..Most of these are old..esp the ones of my dog junior from when he was little..but oh well hehe





This is Marsha





This is PK, which stands for pissy kitty cause when she was little she used to pee in the corner of the house lol thank god she switched to kitty litter box!





And PK loves to climb trees in the summer..she always reminds me of that cat from the jungle book..





This is Junior when he was a little baby..excuse my makeup for that day..lol





another pic of junior when he was lil bit bigger lol





Thats Junior in the piggy mud hole lol





Thats bubbles..i have better pics of him..he kinda looks funny there..but he is just lookin out the window lol





This is white kitty..lol unquie name eh?





and this here is Spooky..i've had him ever since i was 5 hehe


----------



## Jessica (Mar 10, 2005)

singinmys0ng
All of your babies are ADORABLE!!!!!  I love them and I have only seen pics!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## alt629 (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_i've finally found some pictures of some of my boogers!..Most of these are old..esp the ones of my dog junior from when he was little..but oh well hehe
_

 
totally precious!!!  thanks for the pics!!!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 10, 2005)

hehe thanks you guys...i'll tell them all you said they were pretty lol


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 10, 2005)

hey singinmys0ng
your pets are so cute and adorable. Thanks


----------



## makeupmartyr (Mar 10, 2005)

hope this works.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 10, 2005)

OH MY WORRRDDD!!! singinmys0ng, your babies are THE cutest EVER! your dogs are ADORABLE!! LOVE the pig, miss marsha, and cutie pie cat in the tree!! HOW CUTE!!! AAAAAHHHH!!!! I just wanna kiss them all!!!  *imagines how jealous my 2 shih tzu's would be if i did* hee hee


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 11, 2005)

makeupmartyr, your baby is sooooooo cute!!!!! I just want to squeeze him! lol!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 11, 2005)

hey makeupmartyr, your dog is soooo cute. I just want to squezze him so hard. Thanks


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

bob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i took this today..


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

OMG that's such a good picture, and he looks adorable!

yu really should frame this picture, it so special with the mirror effect!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_OMG that's such a good picture, and he looks adorable!

yu really should frame this picture, it so special with the mirror effect!_

 
thank you! yea i really wanna print it out on photo paper and like..stick it on the fridge or something haha


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

taliing about pets, I´ve just cleaned the catstoilet (dunno the real word for it, but I guess you know what I mean), I´m still feeling sick to my stomach, but I´m kinda proud I did it anyway 

(I´m burning insence her to kill the smell)


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_taliing about pets, I´ve just cleaned the catstoilet (dunno the real word for it, but I guess you know what I mean), I´m still feeling sick to my stomach, but I´m kinda proud I did it anyway 

(I´m burning insence her to kill the smell)_

 
i have to clean my cats litter box soon. it's in my room and its starting to stink! i was going through my moms candles today looking for the most scented one lol.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

I found a great way to do it: 
you need: 
a towel
perfume
an empty milk carton
a knife

cut the milkcarton open all around the top, so you can scoop w/ it
take a towel, spray the perfum on in and hold it agains your mouth and nose
scoop out al the poo, and throw it away. 
run to the toilet and throw up!

woohoo that's all!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_I found a great way to do it: 
you need: 
a towel
perfume
an empty milk carton
a knife

cut the milkcarton open all around the top, so you can scoop w/ it
take a towel, spray the perfum on in and hold it agains your mouth and nose
scoop out al the poo, and throw it away. 
run to the toilet and throw up!

woohoo that's all!_

 
lmao omg! that made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

Iwasn't really laughing about it 15 minuted ago..gross I think these cats are rotten on the inside!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 11, 2005)

hey Alexa, your cat is so cute especially near the window. your cat is adorable. Thanks


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 11, 2005)

oh if you guys dont think cleaning the kitty litter box out is bad..well my cat shits in the bath tub lol..and it smells soo bad..i have no idea what to do..he just started doing this like a few months ago..and we keep the kitty litter box clean!!..sigh..silly kitty


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_oh if you guys dont think cleaning the kitty litter box out is bad..well my cat shits in the bath tub lol..and it smells soo bad..i have no idea what to do..he just started doing this like a few months ago..and we keep the kitty litter box clean!!..sigh..silly kitty_

 
ahhhhh ew! my cat used to poo on my floor because his litter box wasnt clean enough for him. we had to clean it everytime he used it -.-. we finally bought him one of those automatic cleaner litter boxes..pfft. spoiled cat


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 11, 2005)

lmao automatic litter boxes..how much did one of those cost?!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_lmao automatic litter boxes..how much did one of those cost?!_

 
uhmmmmmm http://www.petbehave.com/littermaid.html lmao


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 11, 2005)

lmao omg ur so sweet to have the web link! lol but WOW..like $200 for that thing?..lol he can stick to shitting in the bathtub..doesnt bother me that much! hehe


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 12, 2005)

Here's my baby!! All 27 lbs of him!!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=212


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 12, 2005)

OMG!!!!!pnkcosmo, i love ur baby!! i've always loved these breed of dogs..they are sooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## makeupmartyr (Mar 12, 2005)

**

aw i am glad you guys liked the pics of baxter, i will squeeze him for you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nicole


----------



## Jessica (Mar 12, 2005)

pink cosmo....He's simply squeezable!!!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_Here's my baby!! All 27 lbs of him!!_

 
OMG HOW CUTE!!!!! *hugs him*


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 13, 2005)

Here is my cat after a wiff of some Catnip!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 
_





Here is my cat after a wiff of some Catnip!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awwwwwww! hahaha


----------



## Sanne (Mar 13, 2005)

what a cute cat you have!!!!



I made some new pictures of the kittens from my bf parents:




when I put them in my sweater they feel so comfortable! her sister fell asleep a few minutes later when I put her in my sweater as well


----------



## Jessica (Mar 13, 2005)

Sanne,
How adorable.  I want a kitten now.


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 13, 2005)

Those kittens are precious!  I would love to have another pet, but my cat is so jealous, she's quite the attention whore.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 13, 2005)

ms.marymac..your cat is soooooooooo cute!!!!! hehe i love when cats go crazy for catnip lol its so cute!

and groupie..that kitten is to DIE for..i want to give him a bottle!!lol!


----------



## AlliSwan (Mar 13, 2005)

hehe whenever my cousin comes to visit I steal her teacup chihuahua ("Bean") away and keep her in my puma jacket like that! She's also been known to house it up in an Ugg (yeah, yeah, I know they're not too popular here on the forums, but they're all I wear in the winter and Bean gave them her approval!!).


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks!  I am bored so here is another...








Sorry so big!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 13, 2005)

ms.marymac
(S)He's so cute.  I bet (s)he's quite a character.


----------



## orodwen (Mar 13, 2005)

awww, everyone has cute furry babies. thanks for sharing, y'all.  if i knew how to post pics i'd share a few of ours.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_Sanne,
How adorable.  I want a kitten now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I keep asking my bf parents all the time! "I love her so much, can I keep her?? no really I really love her I need her, and she loves me too, see! Yes you are so cute and yes you love me too! " love taling to the cats, they never disagree!


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 14, 2005)

awrh kittens


----------



## Sanne (Mar 14, 2005)

they don't have any that match your hair chelsea!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 14, 2005)

hey pnkcosmo, 
your dog is sooo cute. Thanks


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 14, 2005)

hey ms.marymac, 
your cat is so cute especially when it is lying on the couch. Thanks


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 14, 2005)

hey Groupie, 
your kittens are so cute. Thanks


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Mar 15, 2005)

thats mickey.

sorry for the distorted pictures


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 15, 2005)

awwww!! I have a bunny too!! His name is Huffy hehe!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 15, 2005)

hey ilovedisneyland, 
I think that your bunny is so cute and adorable. Thanks


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 15, 2005)

*my retarded cat *

The posting of all your beautiful animals inspired me to post some of my weird one...

This is punkin...hes got species issues...I call him my transdogual, since hes a dog trapped in a cats body. He drinks from the toilet, pees in the bathtub? weird I know...waits at the door for my daughter and I, goes on the defense for us etc.
one of my fav pics of him..in a MAC box  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=219

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=215

He liked to sleep in my daughters toy leopard skin with fur bed...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=216

A really weird day...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=217

One of his fav places to sleep...the bathroom sink..

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=218

He keeps life interesting, and we love him...even though hes a raging dork.

I hope you can see the pics now..dunno what my malfunction is, but thanks Sanne (groupie!) for helping..


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_oh if you guys dont think cleaning the kitty litter box out is bad..well my cat shits in the bath tub lol..and it smells soo bad..i have no idea what to do..he just started doing this like a few months ago..and we keep the kitty litter box clean!!..sigh..silly kitty_

 
Ive been told that if you pour vinegar in the tub he will NEVER go near it again...Mine has been peeing in my tub...Cause we have a girl in heat in the apt behind ours, and he smells her through the walls. I havent tried it yet, but my gf who told me has 3 cats, 2 rottweilers, a bunny, 3 ferrets 2 doves and a guinea pig..(or a partridge in a pear tree if you will)


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:

  Ive been told that if you pour vinegar in the tub he will NEVER go near it again...Mine has been peeing in my tub...Cause we have a girl in heat in the apt behind ours, and he smells her through the walls. I havent tried it yet, but my gf who told me has 3 cats, 2 rottweilers, a bunny, 3 ferrets 2 doves and a guinea pig..(or a partridge in a pear tree if you will)  
 
oh thanks for the advice! I'll try it and tell you how it works out! lol i just hope he doesnt start peeing and pooing somewhere odd again..lol..

and your kitty cat is SOOO cute..i remember when my cats were all little kitties..i wish they could stay that lil forever :-D hehe


----------



## Sanne (Mar 16, 2005)

some pics from today!
here she's sleeping in my sweater 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love that so much!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=221
here she lying w/ my mother in law
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=222
and here, by far the cutest: the sweety justwoke up after she slept in my hand!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=223

check out www.sparklingdreams.nl for updated pictures and a few movies. the site is in dutch, so if you have any questions, let me know!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 16, 2005)

*squeezes the kitty*


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 16, 2005)

hey groupie, 
the kitten so cute. Thanks


----------



## Sanne (Mar 18, 2005)

yeah I think so too!!! I dropped by 2 times this week just to cuddle for a few moments.. they are so cute, and they are playing and fighting with each other like they have ADD!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 24, 2005)

here's my little angels! i still have stretch marks from giving birth to them!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (that's what my hubby says) ha ha ha


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 24, 2005)

AAWWW all of your pets are adorable!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think pets are usually weird, some sleep in the sink, some drink from the toilet, and my puppy is such a spoiled animal she won't have a bite of her meal (even if she's starving) if you're near, or watching... now, she has her bowl near the kitchen's door, and she will go to her bowl, "grab" a few pieces of food, go to the garden, lay down there and put the food on the grass, and eat it little by little BUT if you put her bowl in the garden she'll go ans pee in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   See? she's spoiled and weird too hehehe
here's a pic, hope u like it.





ah! and she likes wearing my glasses hahahaha


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 24, 2005)

Here are my little stinkers





Iggy, in a stir fry pan, fat little horse that he is





Schnitzel, looking like a little devil cat with those glowing eyes


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 24, 2005)

eyeshadowfreak..your kitties are so cute!


----------



## user2 (Apr 24, 2005)

They're not my dogs but they spend most of their time at my house because their "parents" have to work...
Thats Brutus! The cutest Chihuahua out there...he loves to steal my underwear and to play with it!





And thats Sammy! I have another picture on which she wears a mink as a collar, thats very ghettofabolous!


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 24, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=647
This is Zeke, he's my buddy, hes a Golden Retriever and turns 14 in June! 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=649
This is Zoe, shes a Golden Retriever, too.. ang she just turned 10.  Shes sooooo fat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=648
This is Brandy, he is actually my boyfriend's dog, but I love him just like my own. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He is a german shorthair.. and such a cuddler!! 


I love my dogs.. they have become like siblings to me..  soooooo adorable.


----------



## Alison (Apr 25, 2005)

This is my boy Charlie. He is a miniature poodle and not quite a year old.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 25, 2005)

everyone's pets are so cute. Thx


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's Riley's best shots:

as a baby:





and now:





























Yeah I have to stop....I get a little photo crazy with him.....he is such a good little subject.....I have about 215448306400654181 shots of him ~lol~


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 30, 2005)

everyones pets are so cute it makes me feel funny inside


----------



## Coco_Hailey (May 2, 2005)

this is female cat Cleo taking care of baby male cat Mr. Hulot aka Jabba the cat


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 2, 2005)

donnie barko. hes a new addition to the family. we adopted him, hes allergic to grass.c hes a sweety 





and this is my BABY hes 13 yrs old, and i love him all 23 pounds of him


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

@ niceypiecy: I love the picture with the paws....
But all of your animals are soooo cute! I want to have a Pomeranian soo badly!


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

hey vuittonvictim
I like that chihuhua you have in your picture. He and the other dog are so cute in your picture. the photos of everyone pets are so cute that I admire the people who do take good care of their pets. Thx


----------



## laceymeow (May 2, 2005)

that's my chloe. <3 don't mind her scabs, she has bad allergies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i've worked in cat hospitals for over 5 years and nothing seems to work 100% to help...


----------



## luckyme (Jul 7, 2007)

This is my new baby we got from the pound. We are not sure what she is but she is 1 year old (confirmed by our vet and pound). For $95 she was spayed, all shots, microchipped, and forunately pottytrained! I have had her for a week and she knows her name (Maggie), Is wireless fence trained outdoors, and knows what outside ans treat is. We love her!
Attachment 3585

Attachment 3586


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 9, 2007)

Here are my babies.  


Bailey yawning.  "Life is so rough."






Bailey and Emma loungin' on the bed. "Again, isn't life hard?"


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 9, 2007)

Another Bailey Pic, thought it was just too cute not to add.


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 

 
_Here's Riley's best shots:

as a baby:






and now:





























Yeah I have to stop....I get a little photo crazy with him.....he is such a good little subject.....I have about 215448306400654181 shots of him ~lol~_

 
I can see why....he is soooo photogenic! CUTE!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 11, 2007)

Kitty cat <3333
I love him so much =]


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 12, 2007)

I will add another picture of my dog to this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














He is so pink because he has skin allergy's. Hes basically allergic to most of the stuff floating around in the air


----------



## StphVal (Jul 12, 2007)

Here are my babies:
My boy *Neko:*




My girlie *Kenia:*




And the *newborns* :


----------



## stefania905 (Jul 12, 2007)

i took this yesterday.

i think its so cute!!
my dog is like smiling for the pic


----------



## syrene78 (Jul 13, 2007)

*My 2 best friends:*

*Callie:*










*And Junon:*


----------



## alangrylls55 (Mar 2, 2012)

Cute Pets Just Love those Pictures I also have Labrador he is funny I think they are one of the most friendliest dog you will ever come across


----------

